# betta fighting



## Betta Luver (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi people and fish lovers! I have 2 females and 1 male betta. We were thinking about breeding bettas, so we tried putting Smoothie, (a female betta) with Scooter, (the male betta) and Scooter started to bite Smoothie's tail!! We took Smoothie out right away, but Smoothie had a bitten up tail ever since. Of course bettas fight a lot, but I thought male bettas were supposta be fine with females. Why did they fight?? PLEASE reply:fish: :fish:


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

No, male bettas generally should not be kept with female bettas. Quite frequently (usually) they will fight. Its not terribly uncommon to have one kill the other when attempting to breed them. If you wish to breed them you should read up on it first. Check out this sticky for a list of resources.

Additionally, females should be kept together with caution. It is possible to keep them together but sometimes they will gang up on each other and sometimes one can just be very aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

i kept a male a 3 females in a community with angels etc for 3 months with no problems. apart from constent bubble nest buliding. Not a problem though.

Betta5


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll say this for the last time.........

Bettas do not belong together. Even when breeding you must keep constant watch on them and remove the female after spawning is done.
Sure every now and them someone does it and it works. SOmetimes people hit the lottery also but odds are not in thier favor. Nor will they be in yours if you keep them together.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i know people with female bettas together fine. whats the odds of 4 people i know hitting the lottery?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

manda said:


> i know people with female bettas together fine. whats the odds of 4 people i know hitting the lottery?


If you notice the subject of this thread is males and females. And yes you can keep females together. I can also drive my car drunk. Thats not to say it should be done.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

> I'll say this for the last time......... Bettas do not belong together. Even when breeding you must keep constant watch on them and remove the female after spawning is done.


Everyone needs to be told that at some point or another :\ no one can know without learning it or being told, after all.

Bettas shouldn't be kept together. You can get away with keeping females together in a large tank. But female bettas are shy and the greatest care should be taken with them. Even in a large tank, it is ill-advised to keep a male and females together. The females can get beaten up pretty bad. Who wants to take that risk?


----------

